# Browning B 80 ejection problems



## buddy48 (Sep 26, 2011)

Alright guys....Talking to a friend of mine about guns and he says he has a B80 that won't eject 2 3/4" shells. I asked him if he has cleaned it and he says yeah!! THen I aksed if the gas ports were good and cleaned and he said" what are gas ports"? With that being said I told him I would clean it for him to see if we could get it to shoot 2 3/4" shells. Well after a complete disassembly and cleaning she still wont eject. Let me clarify it will eject one shell but with one in the chamber it will hang up with one in the ejection port with the other shell below it. 

It has the "recoil adapter" on it and he claims that when he first got it in 1987 it would shoot any load. After spending more time with it this evening I am wondering if the recoil spring needs to be replaced? And, it sure does seem to have a lot of friction. I used some light gun oil everywhere except for the gas piston and the recoil spring. Does this thing want more lubrication? Or should we explore a new recoil spring or both? I know in my experience (although it very limited) that too much lubrication is worse than too little. 

Help me out!!

It is a


----------



## BAR308 (Sep 26, 2011)

mine would not eject low brass 2-3/4's at all. mid and high brass it shoots all day, no problem. i dont think they will ever eject low brass...


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 28, 2011)

The B80 is a re-branded Beretta 301/302/303.   If he  takes off the barrel it will probably be marked "Beretta", and have Italian proof marks.

The Beretta 301/302/303 were  not regulated for "light" shells, which for the Italians include most American game loads, and nearly all "valu-pack" shells.  This fact caused Beretta to issue a "target load" barrel for the 303, and the issue ultimately led to the development of the self regulating 391, which will shoot anything.

As far as wanting lubrication, the Beretta semi-autos are supposed to be shot dry, although an extremely dirty one can be made to run a little longer with judicious applications of Breakfree.

Not sure what the "recoil adapter" is.  Whatever it is, it didn't come as part of the gun.

The best test is to buy some high quality shells, such as AA or Remington Nitro trap loads, and see if they will work.  Try to locate some AA "pigeon" loads or Fiocchi Golden Pheasant loads.

Replacing the recoil (action) spring may help and it's a cheap and easy repair which should be done as part of regular maintenance.

But at the end of the day, the fact is that the gun was not designed to shoot anything but heavy loads.

There are a few other mechanical things that could be wrong, but if the gun will fire quality heavy loads you know there is no mechanical issue.


----------



## gaspur1 (Oct 1, 2011)

I have a Browning 2000 where the bolt will not come but about 3/4 the way back, then it feels like there is friction on the bolt. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------

